# Sharon Davies



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Just read an article in Woman or Womans own about Sharon Davies having IVF says her baby cost her £80000. She had DE from a Russian lady in Cyprus so guess she had treatment at the Bridge.

Dawn


----------



## amanda69 (Dec 18, 2006)

Dawn, I haven't seen the article, however, LFC also use Cyprus and their charges are pretty high for DE.


----------



## carok (May 24, 2005)

I read an article where she said the DE cycle's she tried did not work, so she tried one final time with her own eggs and viola !!!  

Not so sure if she is being 100% honest there,  but if I was in her shoes and in the public eye, I would not tell the whole world my child was concieved from a donor egg, the child has the ultimate right to privacy.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

She was on gmtv yesterday

Here is a link to the gmtv article for those who may not have seen it

http://www.gm.tv/index.cfm?articleid=25567

Em

/links


----------



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi all

Was that really £80,000 or £8,000? Big difference. Lots of goes for £80,000.

However, I suppose it all adds up.

cb64


----------

